# Resistance 2 news



## Cayal (Oct 17, 2008)

Gameplayer - Breaking Sony news



> Most of the gameplayer staff are currently tied up at a Sony event and have sent back some important news via a series of smoke signals, Morse code and SMS. In regards to the upcoming Resistance 2 Sony had this information to divulge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 hour online co-op is huge.


----------



## Urlik (Oct 17, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Gameplayer - Breaking Sony news
> 
> 
> 
> 100 hour online co-op is huge.


 
I'm guessing that there are 10 different story lines if the CoOp is synchronus with the SP game.

whatever they do, if it means 100 hours of extra game play, it's fantastic


----------

